
Why Functional Programming? It's the Composition - hugofirth
https://tech.iheart.com/why-fp-its-the-composition-f585d17b01d3
======
Davidbrcz
The title is truly misleading. I was expecting a mildly interesting post on FP
and got a great one on composition with monads !

